# Charlemont Pheasant release



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

I went to Charlemont this morning with my dad and GSP not knowing anything about the property or crowds but gave it a go anyway. Walked the fields for a little under two hours and put up one bird. There we seven vehicles when we got there at 9 and abt the same when we left. Heard less than fifteen shots and only knew of one other person getting a bird. Overall a pleasant experience.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful dog and good looking bird! Sounds to be about the same kinda report from over here in Mahoning County. Went to Berlin lake, crowds were much less that what I expected and very tolerable... Actually a very enjoyable day in the fields. Very little to no bird Action. Guys with dogs all had the same report, several hours and only putting up 1 bird.. Did talk to a group of 5 guys with 3 dogs that had several early flushs and got one on point. 

Other than that, singles like myself and small groups without dogs had zero luck. 

On a side note was an absolutely beautiful weekend to be out and I enjoyed every minute of it!


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'm pretty proud of how he's coming along for being the first bird dog I'm really working with, I learn something new every time out. Looking forward to this weekend to hopefully put up a few more birds and enjoy some time with the dog. Good luck to all the hunters!


----------

